# Pacific Division Watch:



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Coming into 12/15 Clippers are atop the Pacific Division Standings and no teams are playing, so the standings will remain the same with the Clippers leading by a half game over the Phoenix Suns, One game lead over the Golden State Warriors, Two game lead over the Los Angeles Lakers and a Four and a half game lead over the Sacramento Kings.


On Friday the Warriors will travel to Canada to face the Raptors, Phoenix will travel to face the Hornets in Baton Rouge and the Wizards will visit LA to face the Lakers.

After the Friday games are completed, the Pacific Division Standings can be flopped somewhat from #1 to #4 pending results.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Interesting observation, but none of this is really a surprise. Everyone's been saying that the Pacific is up for grabs for a long time now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yoyo said:


> Interesting observation, but none of this is really a surprise. Everyone's been saying that the Pacific is up for grabs for a long time now.



I know that, and this isn't just what it is, I'm going to keep updating this thread day by day about the standings and any main headlines with any team, should have done this when season began, but better later then never


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Coming into 12/15 Clippers are atop the Pacific Division Standings and no teams are playing, so the standings will remain the same with the Clippers leading by a half game over the Phoenix Suns, One game lead over the Golden State Warriors, Two game lead over the Los Angeles Lakers and a Four and a half game lead over the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> 
> On Friday the Warriors will travel to Canada to face the Raptors, Phoenix will travel to face the Hornets in Baton Rouge and the Wizards will visit LA to face the Lakers.
> ...



I think the pacific is going to be fun to watch. With the the Suns doing decent despite the injuries, Golden State playing for the playoffs, the Clippers off to thier best start in history and Lakers finally making some head way this season, it could be one hell of a battle. Sac, Im not sure about though. They are a very unbalanced incomplete team and play disturbingly bad defense... But they arent so far back they cant turn it around. I hope it stays competitive until the end, I love conference races, they are part of the excitement of the regular season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Pacific is going to be tough all the teams are pretty good. It will be a battle all year long to fight for the top spot.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to see that the Pacific is turning out to be as strong as originally expected. Theres a half decent chance 4 teams out of this division could make the playoffs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Warriors vs Raptors Preview:

Warriors already beat the Raptors in Golden State in a very fashionable manner by a score of 117-91. A Win for the Warriors will put them half a game behind the Clippers for first place in the Pacific Division. Raptors are a disgusting 1-10 at home, so expect a Warriors victory and for the Pacific Division to be closer once again.

Suns vs Hornets Preview:

Hornets are currently on a 2 game winning streak while the Suns have lost 3 straight(after winning 9 consecutive games). Hornets took game one of the season series with the Suns as they defeated Phoenix in Phoenix by a score of 91-87. Last year Hornets got swept in the season by the Suns in four games, and they will hope to change that around and sweep Phoenix right back this year. A victory for the Suns will put them in a tie for first place with the Clipper, but Clippers will be the team atop the division as they already beat the Suns in there own season meeting this year. 

Lakers vs Warriors Preview:

The first meeting of the year between Los Angeles high school star Gilbert Arenas and his Wizards against the Lakers. Wizards have won the last two meetings against the Lakers and hope to make it three tonight. Gilbert Arenas returns to LA, but the headline of the night may be Kwame vs Caron as these two had switched teams during the offseason in a sign and trade deal which also sent Chucky Atkins to Washington. If Lakers are to win there 3rd consecutive game, they will be one game behind the division leading Clippers.​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Warriors vs Raptors Preview:
> 
> Warriors already beat the Raptors in Golden State in a very fashionable manner by a score of 117-91. A Win for the Warriors will put them half a game behind the Clippers for first place in the Pacific Division. Raptors are a disgusting 1-10 at home, so expect a Warriors victory and for the Pacific Division to be closer once again.
> 
> ...


Hrm.. Golden State will win for sure....

Suns are going to rape the Hornets.

Lakers vs Wizards going to be tough. Depends on Arenas, or maybe more importantly Butler.. Butler seems to really step up playing his old team.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

so i guess im a raptors, hornets and wizards fan for a night.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas was injured earlier in the week too, so although he will probably play, he will NOT be anywhere near 100%.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Warriors end up winning 108-98 up in Canada. 

Fisher dropped 21 points with 6 dimes off the bench, but the player of the game has to be Jose Manuel Calderon. 

15 Points, 11 Assists, 7 Rebounds, 1 Steal, 6-11 From the Field, 3-4 From the FT-Strike and 4 turnovers.



Warriors are now .5 games behind the Clippers for first in the Pacific Division.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

holy crap, all three of the dang pacific teams won tonight.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Both Lakers and Suns won and the Pac Division is now jam packed from 1-4 and the last team in the division is 4.5 games behind the division leading Clippers. Clips so far are tied with the Suns, but are in control of first due to owning the tie breaker with a 1-0 lead over the Suns in the season series. 

Tomorrow Suns will be at Memphis and the Kings will visit the Spurs. Clippers of course host the Rockets for some of you people who may have been with Cassell in his ship or with Kaman in K-Pax. A Suns win and a Clippers loss will put the Clippers one full game behind the Suns for first in the pacific and tie them with the Golden State Warriors, even tho Clips will be second due to owning the tie-breaker. 

Suns ended a 3 game losing skid on Friday night beating the Hornets in fashinoble manner, while the Kings have won 3 of there last 4 games. Another day in the Pacific, the tighter it gets.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Heh...the Pacific is playing out almost like the Central division (record-wise). I can see all Pacific teams except for the Kings make the playoffs at this time. However, unlike the Central and the Southwest, we've got the most competitive division over .500. :biggrin:

Should be a fun season, guys.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

As I hope everyone knows, Clippers beat the Rockets guaranteeing them the first seed in the Pacific Division for another day at least. With a Phoenix Suns victory @ the Grizzlies, Clips and Suns will be tied for first, but Clippers still hold the tie breaker.

Suns @ Grizz: Suns should take this, but it won't be an easy win.

Kings @ Spurs: I expect the Spurs to blow the Kings out, unless Kings come in focused.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Suns @ Grizz: Suns should take this, but it won't be an easy win.


Um... it's an equal match up at best. I'm pretty sure the grizzlies have the better team right now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Excellent. Suns lost again, so clippers have a full game lead again over them.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang, if the season ended today, there would be 4 teams in the pacific in the playoffs, and denver, seattle, houston and sactown would be out. What a crazy western conference so far this year, especially the pacific.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

both Sac and Phoenix lost and Clips won great day for Clips as they have a 1 game lead over both Phoenix and GSW and OWN the tiebreakers thus far with both those teams


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah. clippers have beat all pacific teams they have faced so far if im not mistaken. they havent played sactown yet though, right?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> yeah. clippers have beat all pacific teams they have faced so far if im not mistaken. they havent played sactown yet though, right?



Not yet but soon.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I for one can not wait to play Sac, our game with them on the 27th of this month was the most anticipated one for me, after those four heartbreaking losses last year


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> I for one can not wait to play Sac, our game with them on the 27th of this month was the most anticipated one for me, after those four heartbreaking losses last year



As far as I'm concerned they have it coming.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Doesnt kaman step it up when he plays brad miller? or am i thinking of someone else...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Warriors are visiting the Nets today and the Rockets will face off in the Staples Center once again, vs the Lakers this time. 

Standings wise, losses to both teams would be nice for the Clippers, but either way, Clippers will remain atop the Pacific Division for another day


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Nets spanked the Warriors today by 28.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I hope the Nets don't do us like the Warriors when we go play them on Tuesday.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

all i need for a perfect day is houston beating the lakers


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

agreed. I find myself actually watching more laker games these days just hoping to see them lose. Before clippers were never in a position really in past years to make it matter what the lakers, suns, etc. did.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm actually not that much worried about the Nets even if we don't have Maggette.

Why you ask? Because Clippers play inside-outside type of game while the Warriors play, "Lemme camp behind the arc and let me shoot when I can".

As long as we exploit the Nets lack of post presence, we should win.

Rockets-Lakers game is putting me to sleep, time to tune into Scary Movie II heh


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Some side notes

Im not sure if id want a healthy baron davis with his contract over cassell at this point. Baron is averaging career high 10 dimes a game, but look at his career low 35% FG percentage, plus near career low 29% 3 p%. Also 67% free throws for a PG is strange. Of course no one would want him over cassell before with the contract situation and the injury, but with cassell's play this year and leadership i almost like cassell this year over davis no matter what. 

Surprising the nets were able the handle them so easily. Looks like in addition the strong back court play, the warriors did not have an answer for Kristic inside. Thats one thing the clippers can get back at. Kaman should be able to handle kristic on both ends of the court better than foyle and Biedrins. 

We can also feel a LITTLE better loosing to the hornets. They beat san antonio today.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

a great night for the Clippers in the Pac Division Wise as Rockets and Nets beat the Warriors and the Lakers. Warriors are now 1.5 back and the Lakers are 2.5 back from the Clippers. And to add some another plus to the Clippers, they own the tie breaker and season series so far over both these teams.


As far as tomorrow goes, Boston will play host to the Warriors, Sacramento travels to Charlotte to play the 2nd year Bobcats.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thats great that the rockets one...was worried since yao was out. at least we dont have to worry about the lakers for at least 3/4 games now no matter what happens. 

Go Boston!! (dont think we have to cheer for the sactown opponents yet!)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

well another good day for the Clippers Pacific Division Wise as they do not play a game but increase there lead over the Kings and Warriors by .5. Celtics beat the Warriors while Bobcats beat the Kings in overtime


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Excellent. lakers will catch the warriros of theyre not careful.


----------

